# Kleines Privatprojekt. Heubedampfer



## vollmi (1 Februar 2019)

Ich hab mir einen Haygain Heubedampfer zugelegt.
https://www.pferdperfekt.com/produkt/haygain-heubedampfungsgeraete/haygain-heubedampfer-hg-2000/

Das Produkt ist super und alles. Aber so manuell ^^

Der Ablauf ist normal so.
8 Liter Wasser einfüllen. 
Sicherheitskappe aufschrauben (die hat auch gleich ein überdruckventil drin)
Dampfer einschalten und nach 10min über 80°C im Heuraum abschalten und heu Verwenden.
Danach Dampfgenerator komplett entleeren da man nicht genau weiss wieviel Wasser noch drin ist und wieder durch das kleine Loch auffüllen.

Mein erster Schritt ist jetzt zumindest das Dampfen automatisch zu machen.
Ich ersetze also die Temperaturanzeige durch einen L&G Ni1000 Fühler. Und mit einem 1200er starterset mache ich die Bedienung.
Starttaste drücken. Dampfer heizt auf bis die Temperatur 10 Min über 90°C Ist oder 1:40 Stunden rum sind (wenns länger dauert besteht die Gefahr das der Kessel leer wird).

Ist ja alles okay. Ich stelle mir aber noch weitere Modifikationen vor, hab aber noch keine Idee wie ich das lösen kann.
Ich würde gerne irgendwie messen wieviel Wasser im Generator noch drin ist und das möglichst zuverlässig. Eine Personenwage könnte ich ja dazu zweckentfremden. Gibts da grad was womit ich kommunizieren könnte?
Oder gibts ne andere Idee?

Gibts ne idee wie ich automatisch Wasser nachspeisen könnte? Da müsste ich ja ein Bypassventil haben das trotzdem auf überdruck ablassen kann.

Nach was muss man suchen wenn man so einen Dampfgenerator in Industriequalität haben wollte? Also was das schon für Automatische Nachspeisung etc. Vorgesehen ist?


----------



## Fireman_Frank (1 Februar 2019)

Das alles funktioniert im Prinzip aber drucklos, und das DBV ist nur zur Sicherheit da?
Dann könnte man doch da wo jetzt das DBV sitzt ein T-Stück hinbauen und da dann das DBV und ein Wasser-Magnetventil anschließen?
Und den Füllstand kann man vielleicht mit einem kleinen Druckmessumformer einfangen, der auf Höhe des Bodens in den Dampfer eingeschraubt wird?


----------



## vollmi (1 Februar 2019)

Fireman_Frank schrieb:


> Das alles funktioniert im Prinzip aber drucklos




Ja grundsätzlich funktioniert das Drucklos. Bzw mit niedrigem Druck der erzeugt wird bis der Dampf oben durch den Schlauch in den Heuraum gepresst wird vieviel Druck das ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber es kann schon etwas höher sein wenn ein Gepresster Ballen auf den Spikes aufgesetzt wird.

Könnte man den Wasserstand vielleicht mit irgendeiner Art Anlegefühler oben und unten erkennen?

Was für ein Druckmessumformer schwebt dir ansonsten vor?


----------



## Howard (1 Februar 2019)

Moin,


vollmi schrieb:


> Könnte man den Wasserstand vielleicht mit irgendeiner Art Anlegefühler oben und unten erkennen?


Ich habe hin und wieder schon gelesen, dass man Füllstände auch mit Ultraschallsensoren ermitteln kann (durch die unterschiedliche Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit von Schall in Luft und Wasser). Wie gut bzw genau das aber tatsächlich funktioniert, müsste man vielleicht mal testen.


----------



## Howard (1 Februar 2019)

Oder bei einer Messung von außen dann vielleicht mit kapazitiven Sensoren, die sollten sehr gut zwischen Flüssigkeit und nicht Flüssigkeit unterscheiden.


----------



## vollmi (1 Februar 2019)

Howard schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich habe hin und wieder schon gelesen, dass man Füllstände auch mit Ultraschallsensoren ermitteln kann (durch die unterschiedliche Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit von Schall in Luft und Wasser). Wie gut bzw genau das aber tatsächlich funktioniert, müsste man vielleicht mal testen.



Ich glaub Ultraschall ist mehr was für im Bottich um den Abstand zum Wasserspiegel zu erkennen. Aber zum draussen anlagen könnte wirklich so ein Kapazitiver vielleicht funktionieren. Muss ich mal weitersuchen wie die das in der Industrie machen.


----------



## Paul (1 Februar 2019)

Hi Vollmi

@wenns länger dauert besteht die Gefahr das der Kessel leer wird
Bei dem stolzen Preis sollte Trockenlaufschutz eigentlich als selbstverständlich integriert sein.

@Eine Personenwage könnte ich ja dazu zweckentfremden.
Würde mich wundern wenn es da heutzutage nichts mit Bluetooth gibt 

Ich würde mir bei dem Preis aber dreimal überlegen ob ich am Gerät selbst etwas ändere oder nur was "drumrum" baue (Garantie)
Von CE-Konformität für Brandschutzversicherung mal ganz zu schweigen.

Wie "klein" ist denn die kleine Einfüllöffnung?
Kann man da evtl, eine Lanze mit Schwimmer und Reedkontakt reinstecken?
Nach dem Füllen wieder raus, Deckel zu, alles noch Original.
Edit: Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden und Du willst den Füllstand auch während des Betriebes in Auge haben?

Steht das Gerät stationär an einem festen Platz oder wird das ständig hin und her gezerrt bzw. weggesperrt?


----------



## Howard (1 Februar 2019)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber zum draussen anlagen könnte wirklich so ein Kapazitiver vielleicht funktionieren. Muss ich mal weitersuchen wie die das in der Industrie machen.


kannst ja mal einen solchen Versuch starten 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj5t31s_EoU


----------



## vollmi (1 Februar 2019)

Paul schrieb:


> @wenns länger dauert besteht die Gefahr das der Kessel leer wird
> Bei dem stolzen Preis sollte Trockenlaufschutz eigentlich als selbstverständlich integriert sein.





> Do not allow the steam generator to run out of waterIf the steam generator runs out of water, also known as “boils dry”, it canbe damaged. If the steam generator boils dry, a buzzer sounds and theempty indicator light turns red. Switch off the steam generator immediately.Before you unscrew the safety cap and add more water, allow it to cooldown. Do not stand over the steam generator when you unscrew thesafety cap.



Ich glaube aber er schaltet auch ab wenn der Buzzer ertöhnt. Aber das Risiko will ich nicht eingehen.



> @Eine Personenwage könnte ich ja dazu zweckentfremden.
> Würde mich wundern wenn es da heutzutage nichts mit Bluetooth gibt



Ja Bluetooth sicher, aber Seriell wärs wohl einfacher.
Ausserdem ist die Waage halt ungenau, da immer abhängig wie belastet der Schlauch ist, ob noch irgendeiner seinen Besen an den Generator gestellt hat, etc.



> Ich würde mir bei dem Preis aber dreimal überlegen ob ich am Gerät selbst etwas ändere oder nur was "drumrum" baue (Garantie)
> Von CE-Konformität für Brandschutzversicherung mal ganz zu schweigen.



Ich bin da recht schmerzfrei, wenns um mein Bastelbedürfnis geht, gehe ich auch das Risiko eines Garantieverlustes ein. Am liebsten würde ich ja direkt einen Industriellen Dampfgenerator anschliessen wenn es da was gäbe.
Brandschutz ist durch den Stellplatz schon ausreichend.
Nichtsdestotrotz möchte ich keine Löcher in den Kessel bohren, oder die Elektrik ansich verändern. 



> Wie "klein" ist denn die kleine Einfüllöffnung?
> Kann man da evtl, eine Lanze mit Schwimmer und Reedkontakt reinstecken?
> Nach dem Füllen wieder raus, Deckel zu, alles noch Original.
> 
> Steht das Gerät stationär an einem festen Platz oder wird das ständig hin und her gezerrt bzw. weggesperrt?



Grundsätzlich ist das Gerät stationär. Der Generator muss aber auf den Kopf gekippt werden um ihn zu entleeren. Ausserdem Monatlich entkalkt werden.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Februar 2019)

Bei diversen Dampfbefeuchtern aus dem Bereich Haustechnik/Industrie erfolgt die Nachspeisung z.Bsp. mechanisch über einen Schwimmer mit Ventil. Wünschenswert ist eine möglichst kontinuierliche Nachspeisung, um den Verdampfungsprozess nicht zu unterbrechen. Eine sensible Ventilbetätigung wird über eine lange Hebelwirkung erreicht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Februar 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Bei diversen Dampfbefeuchtern aus dem Bereich Haustechnik/Industrie erfolgt die Nachspeisung z.Bsp. mechanisch über einen Schwimmer mit Ventil. Wünschenswert ist eine möglichst kontinuierliche Nachspeisung, um den Verdampfungsprozess nicht zu unterbrechen. Eine sensible Ventilbetätigung wird über eine lange Hebelwirkung erreicht.



Ja, so etwas in der Art habe ich mal bei einem Belaugungsgerät in einer Großbäckerei eingebaut, da die elektronische Regelung ständig defekt war. Hat sehr gut funktioniert:
Hier mal ein Beispiel:
https://www.polsinelli.it/de/edelst...MI1fGc2Jea4AIVVeaaCh0xTga-EAQYAyABEgIVkvD_BwE


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Februar 2019)

Gibts auch kompakter und günstiger:
https://www.agrar-fachversand.com/d...MI1fGc2Jea4AIVVeaaCh0xTga-EAQYBSABEgL6_PD_BwE


----------



## Paul (1 Februar 2019)

@Der Generator muss aber auf den Kopf gekippt werden um ihn zu entleeren.
Kleine Pumpe (LKW Scheibenwaschanlage o.Ä.) und ein Saugrüssel ?


----------



## vollmi (1 Februar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Gibts auch kompakter und günstiger:
> https://www.agrar-fachversand.com/d...MI1fGc2Jea4AIVVeaaCh0xTga-EAQYBSABEgL6_PD_BwE



Allerdings kriege ich so einen Schwimmer ja niemals in Kessel rein.
Ich frage mich allerdings, was braucht es um so einen Dampfkessel selber zu bauen? z.B. mit einem DN 200 Rohr PN16 mit zweiseitigem Flansch. Einen Heizstab einbauen. Oben Dampfauslauf und Nachspeisung mit Schwimmer.


----------



## Paul (1 Februar 2019)

Alte Weisheit in Reiterkreisen:

Mit Pferden kann man ganz schnell ein kleines Vermögen machen.
Wenn man vorher ein Großes hatte


----------



## PN/DP (1 Februar 2019)

Bei Wasser kannst Du auch Füllstandssensoren für leitfähige Flüssigkeiten verwenden.  Da steckst Du im einfachsten Fall zwei steife/massive Drähte von oben in den Behälter. Oder wenn der Behälter aus Metall ist reicht auch 1 Draht gegen den Behälter. Wir verwenden z.B. Carlo Gavazzi S195... oder CLP2... Da kannst Du mit 3 Drähten auch gleich einen Min/Max-2-Punkt-Füllstandsregler aufbauen.

Harald


----------



## vollmi (1 Februar 2019)

Paul schrieb:


> Alte Weisheit in Reiterkreisen:
> 
> Mit Pferden kann man ganz schnell ein kleines Vermögen machen.
> Wenn man vorher ein Großes hatte



Joa wenn kein Platz mehr aufm Konto ist, kauft man sich n zusätzliches Pferd.
So läuft das.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Februar 2019)

Läuft denn die Trinkwasserheizung schon zuverlässig?


----------



## vollmi (1 Februar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Läuft denn die Trinkwasserheizung schon zuverlässig?



Natürlich. Ich schlepp doch kein wasser


----------



## Paul (1 Februar 2019)

Irgendwie ist mir nicht richtig klar was das Ziel der Füllstandsmessung ist.

Trockenlaufschutz?
Wäre ja durch die Maximalzeit abgedeckt, sofern man immer bei ganz vollem Behälter startet.

Vermeidung von Überlaufen beim Befüllen?
Hmmm, ist in der Futterkammer wahrscheinlich auch kein Weltuntergang....

oder

Spieltrieb des Technikfreaks?
Erscheint mir am wahrscheinlichsten und kann ich auch sehr gut nachvollziehen


----------



## vollmi (1 Februar 2019)

Paul schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist mir nicht richtig klar was das Ziel der Füllstandsmessung ist.
> 
> Trockenlaufschutz?
> Wäre ja durch die Maximalzeit abgedeckt, sofern man immer bei ganz vollem Behälter





der ganz volle Behälter. Falls einer auf die Idee kommt den start zu drücken ohne gefüllt zu haben.
Der Spieltrieb ist allerdings ein recht wichtiger Faktor. 
Im Handbuch empfehlen sie einfach ne Zeitschaltuhr zu nehmen, aber ich will das natürlich schon lieber auf die Spitze treiben.


----------



## Paul (1 Februar 2019)

Behälter anbohren - - > Keine gute Idee
Durch den Deckel reingehen - - > Stört beim befüllen und allgemeinen hantieren.

Anderer Vorschlag:
In den Dampfschjauch ein T-Stück reinfrickeln und in das T einen PT100 einschrauben
(etwas Abstand zum Dampfgenerator halten)
Wenn die Kiste eingeschaltet wird muss innerhalb x Sekunden mindestens 90 Grad  anstehen, sonst passt was nicht.
Wenn die Temperatur mal erreicht war, darf sie nicht länger als x Sekunden unter 90 Grad abfallen, sonst passt auch was nicht.
Evtl. reicht es sogar den PT100 richtig mit Wärmeleitpaste einzukleistern und mit Teflonband zu umwickeln.
Ist halt die Frage wie lang der Trockenlauf toleriert wird....

PS: Möchte gar nicht wissen wie viele davon an einer Zeitschaltuhr laufen die eigentlich für eine Weihnachtsbeleuchtung gedacht ist


----------



## Plan_B (1 Februar 2019)

Die Füllstandsmessung per Drucksensor im Betrieb dürfte sinnfrei sein. Bei 8l wohl auch ohne Druck schon wenig genau.
Kapazitiver Sensor? Der Bottich ist doch bestimmt aus Metall. Ich glaube kaum das ein KAP das Wassser durch eine Metallwand detektiert.

Für den Füllstand würde ich also am ehesten eine Schwimmerlösung in Betracht ziehen (Einbau von oben).
Das monatliche Entkalken kannst Du mit entmineralisiertem Wasser deutlich strecken.

Das Wägeverfahren ist natürlich auch 'ne Variante - ich würde mir aber vermutlich günstig ein oder mehrere Wägezellen schießen und direkt in der 1200er auswerten. Der esen gegen den Behälter ist natürlich ein starkes Argument. Das Problem kenn ich aus dem industriellen Bereich auch. Vor allem wenn der Besen während des laufenden Dosiervorgangs dazu oder wegkommt.

Den Trockenlauf per Temperatursensor (ggf. direkt an der Heizung wenn erreichbar) zu überwachen halte ich auch für eine Idee - Allerdings darf der Dampfgenerator dann keinen STB haben der nur einmal auslöst  was ich eher ausschließe.


----------



## PN/DP (1 Februar 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Das Wägeverfahren ist natürlich auch 'ne Variante - ich würde mir aber vermutlich günstig ein oder mehrere Wägezellen schießen und direkt in der 1200er auswerten.


Hast Du mal ein Beispiel (Typ, Bestellnummer) einer günstige Wägezelle die man direkt an/in einer S7-1200 auswerten kann?

Harald


----------



## Plan_B (1 Februar 2019)

Günstig - Billigteile aus China. Bei Ebay gibts die Dinger im Dutzend.
Direkte Auswertung war Missverständlich. ok. Bezog sich mehr auf das Serial-Protokoll.
Natürlich per DMS-Signalwandler. Entweder auch als Billigvariante oder ??hat die 1200 kein DMS-Modul als Opzion??


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Februar 2019)

Was haben eigentlich früher die Brauereigäule gemacht, wenn sie gegen Heu eine Allergie empfanden? Ist so etwas überhaupt richtig für die Tiere?


----------



## Paul (1 Februar 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Was haben eigentlich früher die Brauereigäule gemacht, wenn sie gegen Heu eine Allergie empfanden?


Die kamen in die Wurst


----------



## vollmi (1 Februar 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Was haben eigentlich früher die Brauereigäule gemacht, wenn sie gegen Heu eine Allergie empfanden? Ist so etwas überhaupt richtig für die Tiere?



Entweder wurst. Oder Heu einweichen. Oder Heulage füttern. 

Ich mach aber minderwertiges Heu Fressbar und das gute Heu besser. Heuallergie hat von meinen keins, will aber vermeiden es je soweit kommen zu lassen. 


Gesendet von eyePhone


----------



## Heinileini (2 Februar 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ist so etwas überhaupt richtig für die Tiere?


Wenn sie es verdient haben, warum nicht? 
BrauereiGäule fallen nicht unter das TierschutzGesetz, sondern (nüschtern*) unter die StVO bzw. (angesäuselt) unter die StVZO.

*) Merkste was, Dagobert? Nüschtern ist zusammengesetzt aus Nüstern und nüchtern - haben Pferde eben nicht anders verdient.


----------



## dingo (2 Februar 2019)

Wir haben in unserer Region viel mit Pferden zu tun.

Da Heu ein Naturprodukt ist, gibt es starke Qualiätsschwankungen.

Wir benutzen für gelegentliches Bedampfen eine Regentonne mit Wagner W14.
Dampfdüsenstock aus Kupferrohr.
Thermostate zeigen Innen & Außen die Heusack Temperaturen an.
Steht auf einem Gitter, das Brackwasser tropft herunter und kann mit einem Kugelhahn abgelassen werden.

Anhang anzeigen 44338

Der selbstgebaute Timer ist mitlerweile sehr beliebt, habe den schon in einer Kleinserie gebaut...

Wird auch gern für Bewässerung oder Wärmegeräte benutzt.

Für einen exclusiven Kunden hat unser Chef (auch Pferdebesitzer) einen Komidämfer von einem Gastronomiegeräte Hersteller modifizieren lassen.

Als Dampfgenerator könnte ich mir auch die für Dampfbäder vorstellen:
Anhang anzeigen 44339

Oder so etwas in der Richtung Autolkaven für Konserven...


----------



## winnman (2 Februar 2019)

Was kostet Der Gerät?
Ich würde da an einen "offenen" Untertisch Kleinspeicher nehmen: alles da, Zulauf ein Magnetventil, den auf irgend was Federndes stellen, wenn zu 85% Voll dann den Endschalter oder ähnliches betätigen.
Den STB auf 120° wählen und einen PT100 einbauen der bei >105° erkennt -> leer


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 Februar 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> *) Merkste was, Dagobert? ..


War mit deinem Gras irgend etwas nicht in Ordnung, Heinileini? Bahndamm Süd, dritte Mahd?


----------



## Plan_B (2 Februar 2019)

Ich würde den Preis des Geräts jetzt mal außen vor lassen. Immerhin besteht das ganze nicht nur aus dem Dampfgenerator. Und es ist @vollmi sein Geld 

Zum Füllstand: Das Gerät ist nicht drucklos. Zur oben angesprochenen Schwimmerlösung (gibt es im Zweifel fertig) fällt mir noch die PTC-Perlenkette ein um was zum selbär basteln zu haben. Infinion hatte da mal so kleine PTC als Keramikperle für Füllstandsmessung. Die werden direkt in Flüssigkeitskontakt gebracht und stromdurchflossen. Fehlt die Flüssigkeit fehlt auch die Kühlung und die Perle wird heiß=steigender Widerstand. Das kann ganz gut ausgenutzt werden. Natürlich sollte das getestet werden, denn der erzeugte Nassdampf kühlt selbst noch ganz gut.

Von einer Nachspeisung* im Betrieb* rate ich ab wegen des fest verbauten 1:40h-Timers. Wenn nachgespeist wird dürfte die Dampferzeugung für eine ganze Weile stagnieren 
Also Nachspeizung mit Betriebsmodus verriegeln. Steht und fällt ohnehin mit der Füllstandserfassung.


----------



## Heinileini (2 Februar 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> War mit deinem Gras irgend etwas nicht in Ordnung, Heinileini?


Anscheinend hat meine GlasKugel Deine Frage mistverstanden. Wahrscheinlich hattest Du Dir eine Antwort à la "Man hat schon BrauereiGäule vor der Apotheke niesen gesehen" vorgestellt?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 Februar 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat meine GlasKugel Deine Frage mistverstanden..


Ach so, nein, meine Frage in #26 hatte durchaus einen ernsten Hintergrund. Heute ist es ja leider so, dass der Mensch aus Tierliebe seltsame Dinge mit seinen Haustieren anstellt. Pudel bekommen die Haare gefärbt und werden hübsch gekleidet. Katzen bekommen eine Ganzkörperrasur. Andere bekommen die Schwänze gestutzt. Ich möchte gar nicht alles aufzählen. Das ist einfach nur krank. Ich hatte mir nur Gedanken gemacht, ob zu viel Sterilität für das Tier wirklich gut ist. Am Menschen macht man ja die selben Fehler. Die Folge sind u.a. Allergien gegen alles Mögliche.

Aber anscheinend ist im Fall "Heubedampfer" alles noch im Rahmen.


@Vollmi
Der Behälter scheint recht klein zu sein, so dass ein nachträglicher Schwimmereinbau problematisch werden könnte. Ein Lösung über eine Drucksonde für den Füllstand scheidet aus, da der Staudruck in dem Heubehälter wahrscheinlich um ein Vielfaches höher ist, wie der Druck der Wassersäule. Die von Andy vorgeschlagene Lösung mit der Perlenkette könnte funktionieren, muss es aber nicht. Den Grund hat Andy schon genannt. Was mir inzwischen als sicherste Variante erscheint, ist die Lösung mit der Wage. Das Signal auf eine Kleinsteuerung und über ein Magnetventil in kleinen Dosen quasi-kontinuierlich druckbedanken (P-Regler mit PWM-Ausgang). Über einen STB und/oder Trockenlaufschutz sollte man aber noch nachdenken. Nicht dass das alles in Schall und Rauch auf geht  .


----------



## PN/DP (2 Februar 2019)

Grenzwertgeber-Sonden für elektrische Leitfähigkeitsmessung sind mechanisch äußerst simpel aufgebaut - es sind einfach isolierte Metallstäbe, im einfachsten Fall ein Stromkabel oder eine Einzelader mit massivem Leiter. Es ist keine aufwendige mechanische Konstruktion erforderlich und Füllhöhenanpassungen sind durch einfaches Kürzen oder Verlängern oder durch Verbiegen der Stäbe möglich. Das Verfahren erfasst direkt das Medium Wasser und ist auch für kochend heißes Wasser geeignet. Ich habe hier zufällig ein Foto, wie wir Füll-Grenzstände für das Verpumpen von Wasser und Rogen erfassen.

Harald


----------



## Plan_B (2 Februar 2019)

Das funzt aber bei entmineralisiertem Wasser nur noch bedingt.
Und diese würde ich wohl bevorzugt einsetzen um das mit dem Verkalken in den Griff zu bekommen.
[SUP]Die Aquarianer haben bei so geringen Mengen Lösungen.[/SUP]

PS: Das schließt den Einsatz der Leitfähigkeitsmethode keineswegs aus: Eine Prise Kochsalz und das ganze funzt ohne Probleme und ohne unlösliche Rückstände.


----------



## PN/DP (2 Februar 2019)

Ich kann mir aus Kostengründen nicht vorstellen daß jemand extra entmineralisiertes oder destilliertes Wasser zum Heubedampfen nimmt. Man wird normales Leitungswasser oder Quellwasser nehmen und das enthält Kalk und andere Minerale und ist deshalb elektrisch leitfähig.

Harald


----------



## vollmi (2 Februar 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich kann mir aus Kostengründen nicht vorstellen daß jemand extra entmineralisiertes oder destilliertes Wasser zum Heubedampfen nimmt. Man wird normales Leitungswasser oder Quellwasser nehmen und das enthält Kalk und andere Minerale und ist deshalb elektrisch leitfähig.



Bevor ich täglich 20 Liter Demineralisiertes Wasser besorge, entkalke ich lieber einmal im Monat.


----------



## Paul (3 Februar 2019)

vollmi schrieb:


> Bevor ich täglich 20 Liter Demineralisiertes Wasser besorge, entkalke ich lieber einmal im Monat.


.... oder nehme Wasser aus der Regentonne.

Obwohl, *täglich *20 Liter, gibt die Tonne vielleicht doch nicht her.
Du nimmst das Ding ja ganz schön ran 

Wie viele Pferde hast Du denn?


----------



## noel213 (3 Februar 2019)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich hab mir einen Haygain Heubedampfer zugelegt.
> https://www.pferdperfekt.com/produkt/haygain-heubedampfungsgeraete/haygain-heubedampfer-hg-2000/
> 
> Das Produkt ist super und alles. Aber so manuell ^^
> ...



Macht daß das Heu saftiger  
Eine Feuchtkammer könnte es eventuell komplett befeuchten ohne Dampf.


----------



## Paul (3 Februar 2019)

noel213 schrieb:


> Eine Feuchtkammer könnte es eventuell komplett befeuchten ohne Dampf.


Das muss nach dem befeuchten schnell verfüttert werden sonst schimmelt es und das wäre das absolute NO GO

Außerdem ist das Gerät ja vorhanden, eine Feuchtkammer müsste erst hingemauert werden


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Februar 2019)

@Paul, @noel213,

ich habe das Gefühl, ihr seid diesem link noch nicht gefolgt  ?

https://www.pferdperfekt.com/produkt/haygain-heubedampfungsgeraete/haygain-heubedampfer-hg-2000/


----------



## vollmi (3 Februar 2019)

Paul schrieb:


> .... oder nehme Wasser aus der Regentonne.<br>
> <br>
> Obwohl, <strong>täglich </strong>20 Liter, gibt die Tonne vielleicht doch nicht her.<br>
> Du nimmst das Ding ja ganz schön ran <img src="https://www.sps-forum.de/images/smilies/icon_wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Winken" smilieid="4" class="inlineimg"><br>
> ...


<br>
<br>Ich nur drei. <br>Ich lass die Maschine 1-2 mal am Tag  laufen. Mit je acht litern. <br><br>Ich denke man müsste ja nicht den rest wegkippen und neu auffüllen. Aber ist demineralisiertes oder gar destiliertes Wasser nich sehr korrosiv?<br><br>


----------



## Paul (3 Februar 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> @Paul, @noel213,
> 
> ich habe das Gefühl, ihr seid diesem link noch nicht gefolgt  ?
> 
> https://www.pferdperfekt.com/produkt/haygain-heubedampfungsgeraete/haygain-heubedampfer-hg-2000/


Natürlich habe ich mir die Seite angeschaut. Gleich zu Anfang

Bei dem Kollegen @noel213, muss ich mich Deinem Gefühl aber anschließen


----------



## Paul (3 Februar 2019)

@Vollmi
...Aber ist demineralisiertes oder gar destiliertes Wasser nich sehr korrosiv?

Also bei Modelldampfmaschinen soll man KEIN reines H2O einfüllen sondern immer etwas Leitungswasser zusetzen.
Kann aber auch sein, dass das nur gesagt wird um mehr eine "Wissenschaft" draus zu machen. 

Kannst ja mal einen Kesselwärter bei der Matterhornbahn fragen


----------



## Plan_B (3 Februar 2019)

Die Restmenge zeitnah auszukippen wäre eine Art den noch nicht ausgefällten Kalkanteil zu entsorgen 
Regenwasser kann je nach Region schon agressiver als demin. Wasser sein.


----------



## Zombie (3 Februar 2019)

Ich hab jetzt hier nicht alles gelesen ob das schon gesagt wurde, aber eine Kapazitive Füllstandsmessung funktioniert wie ein Kondensator. Das Füllmaterial ist das Dielektrikum. Luft hat eine bestimmte Dielektrizitätszahl, das Füllmaterial sollte dann eine andere haben. Die Kapazität wird gemessen. Aus der Änderung der Kapazität gegenüber dem Leerstand kann bei bekannten Dielektrizitätswerten des Füllmaterials auf die Füllmenge geschlossen werden. Diese Messmethode bedingt einen elektrisch Leitfähigen Behälter, da er als zweite Kondensatorplatte herhalten muss.

Kapazitive Sensoren auf der Außenseite anzubringen könnte klappen, wenn die Sensoren nicht das Plastik des Behälters bereits erkennen.

Eine Ultraschallmessung zeigt dir an wie weit die Reflektierende Oberfläche zum Sensor entfernt ist. Aus der Behälterform kannst du dann deinen Füllstand ermitteln. Bedingt dass das Füllmaterial die Wellen nicht schluckt.


----------



## Plan_B (3 Februar 2019)

Wie gut kommt das US-Verfahren mit den Temperaturen, der geringen Bauhöhe (minimale Erkennungsweite) und den Verwirbelungen durch das siedende Wasser klar?
Selbst wenn nur kalt gemessen werden soll ist der Sensor im Zweifel fest eingebaut und muss knapp über 100° aushalten.
Hab US bisher nur homöopatisch im Einsatz gehabt.


----------



## PN/DP (4 Februar 2019)

Ultraschallsensoren mögen Wasserdampf überhaupt nicht. Wenn die Keramikscheibe mit Wassertropfen beschlägt, dann hören sie das Echo nicht mehr.

Harald


----------



## Zombie (4 Februar 2019)

Außerdem verhindert der Wasserdampf eine korrekte Reflektion, da es ja keine klare Oberfläche gibt die in Richtung des Sensors reflektieren könnte, egal ob sich nun am Sensor etwas absetzt oder nicht.


----------



## PN/DP (4 Februar 2019)

Der Sensor kann auch beschlagen ohne daß sichtbarer Wasserdampf in der Luft ist (wenn beim Erhitzen die Luft wärmer als der Sensor ist).

Harald


----------



## vollmi (4 Februar 2019)

Paul schrieb:


> PS: Möchte gar nicht wissen wie viele davon an einer Zeitschaltuhr laufen die eigentlich für eine Weihnachtsbeleuchtung gedacht ist



Ich habe noch nie ne Steckerzeitschaltuhr für T13 Steckdosen gesehen die mehr wie 2.4kw abkann. Mit Schuko gibts die sicher häufiger.
Aber eben. Mit Zeitschaltuhr ist das doch ziemlich Benutzerunfreundlich. Ich sehs jetzt schon. Den Kessel mit Zeitschaltuhr gestartet, am nächsten Tag wird das Heu rausgenommen, Weil Weidegang der Dampfer nicht neu befüllt aber vergessen auszustecken. Und bumm startet er einfach zur letzten zeit nochmal. Diesmal aber ohne Wasser. ^^


----------



## Paul (4 Februar 2019)

vollmi schrieb:


> .... Ich sehs jetzt schon. Den Kessel mit Zeitschaltuhr gestartet, am nächsten Tag wird das Heu rausgenommen, Weil Weidegang der Dampfer nicht neu befüllt aber vergessen auszustecken. Und bumm startet er einfach zur letzten zeit nochmal. Diesmal aber ohne Wasser. ^^


Ja, einfach eine Schaltuhr die immer stur um 13:00 Uhr einschaltet, egal was ist, das wäre ja der Obermurks schlechthin.
Wenn dann ein ausschaltverzögertes Zeitrelais, das aber die Zeit nicht von neuem beginnen lässt wenn während des Laufens nochmal START gedrückt wird.

Das Ganze muss jedenfalls zwingend mit einer SPS und einem kleinen Panel optimiert werden...

Auf dem Panel könntest Du die Starttaste Passwortgeschützt machen,
dann noch eine Bestätigungstaste <?? Kessel gefüllt ??> 
Den angemeldeten Benutzer mitloggen, dann hast Du gleich den Schuldigen wenn das Ding die Grätsche macht.


----------



## vollmi (4 Februar 2019)

Paul schrieb:


> Das Ganze muss jedenfalls zwingend mit einer SPS und einem kleinen Panel optimiert werden...



Eben. Ausserdem kann man nur so Trends aufzeichen und eine Energieoptimierung machen. Ich will morgens um 5 uhr füttern also bitte automatisch genug früh andampfen..
Und jetzt gibts für die 1200er ja sogar ein energiemetermodul https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/ch/Catalog/Product/6ES7238-5XA32-0XB0 *vde*



> Auf dem Panel könntest Du die Starttaste Passwortgeschützt machen,
> dann noch eine Bestätigungstaste <?? Kessel gefüllt ??>
> Den angemeldeten Benutzer mitloggen, dann hast Du gleich den Schuldigen wenn das Ding die Grätsche macht.


Im Winter hats eben noch zusätzliche Schwierigkeiten. Da müsste man den Schlauch und den Generator zwingend entleeren. Oder so wie ichs jetzt gemacht hab mit Begleitheizung versehen. Die ist aber eigentlich nicht für Bewegliche Elemente ausgelegt.

Wenn man bei Ebay aber so schaut.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/3KW-DAMPF-G...h=item3630466e4a:g:yIoAAOSwdrpb-1zH:rk:7:pf:0
Könnte man sich ja echt so ein Teil antun.
Da frage ich mich allerdings wie heiss der Dampf da rauskommt. Ist ja eigentlich für ne Dusche, das muss doch Verbrühungssicher sein. Kriegt man das dann überhaupt so hin dass wirklich 100°C Dampf rauskommt?


----------



## dingo (4 Februar 2019)

Aus meinen Erfahrungen ist eine Zeitschaltuhr nicht zu Empfehlen, deshalb haben wir die Lösung mit Timer (AVZ) mit Restlaufanzeige gebaut.
Es muss manuell <Start> gedrückt werden.

Der Wagner hat einen transparenten Wasserbehälter, den Füllstand sieht man auch bei schlechtem Licht gut.

...und wenn’s dann doch einmal den Wagner durch Frost oder Bedienungsfehler zerrissen hat, dann sind nur 30€ für einen neuen fällig.

Hat einen hohen FAF 

(Frauen Aktzeptanz Faktor)


----------



## vollmi (4 Februar 2019)

Paul schrieb:


> Anderer Vorschlag:
> In den Dampfschjauch ein T-Stück reinfrickeln und in das T einen PT100 einschrauben
> (etwas Abstand zum Dampfgenerator halten)
> Wenn die Kiste eingeschaltet wird muss innerhalb x Sekunden mindestens 90 Grad  anstehen, sonst passt was nicht.
> ...



Ich habe das mal ausprobiert. Wenn man den Generator startet mit 8 Litern, dauert das einige Minuten bis am Dampfschlauch nennenswert Wärme ankommt (je nach Aussentemperatur). Bis dahin hätte der Temperalarm der im Gerät eingebaut ist schon angefangen zu hupen, wenn kein Wasser drin wäre.


----------



## Paul (4 Februar 2019)

vollmi schrieb:


> ..... Bis dahin hätte der Temperalarm der im Gerät eingebaut ist schon angefangen zu hupen, wenn kein Wasser drin wäre.


Ach das Ding hat eine Trockenlauf-Hupe ?!?!  die aber ignoriert werden kann?

Dann greif doch das Hupensignal ab und bring das auf die SPS


----------



## Plan_B (4 Februar 2019)

Temperatursensor dicht am Heizelement analog zum Trockenlaufschutz.
Große Steigung / temp über xxx°C--> Gerät leer sollte so montiert werden das eine schnellere Reaktion als der integrierte Sensor gewährleistet ist
Kleine Steigung bis max xx°C --> Normalbetrieb, Wasser vorhanden.
PTC- Perle im Selbstheizbetrieb bei Mindestwasserstand für Start --> Startverriegelung, wenn PTC heiß (baut kleiner als Schwimmer) alternativ Leitfähigkeitssensor wie von Harald vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Sps-rookie (4 Februar 2019)

Ein andere Ansätz wäre die Füllmenge zu überwachen evtl. mit sowas hier https://www.ifm.com/de/de/product/SM4100


                                  Sicherheitsventil
Behälter Einfüllstuzen --> T-Stück--> irgenteine Art Schnellkupplung https://www.walther-praezision.de/de/anwendungen/wasserkupplung/index.html --> Stück Schlauch --> Ventil --> Schlauch --> Wasserdruck aus der Leitung

Dann könntest du doch dein Programm erst mit Füllen beginnen, Füllstand erreicht ventil zu und los Dampfen. Die Dinger von IFM sind sehr genau und Zuverlässig haben wir bei uns in der Brauerei oft im Einsatz.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Februar 2019)

vollmi schrieb:


> .. eine Energieoptimierung ..


Kannst du deine durchlauchten Vierbeiner nicht auf ein Laufband stellen? Dann könnten sie sich wenigstens ihr täglich Heu verdienen, oder wenigstens mit ein paar kWh dazu beitragen  .


----------



## volker (4 Februar 2019)

hallo

ich bin der meinung, dass hier über das niveau viel zu kompliziert gedacht wird. es muss doch nur ermittelt werden ob voll oder leer.
von daher finde ich den vorschlag von pn/dp mit dem niveaurelais eigentlich als beste und günstigste lösung. 
das gibts von den verschiedensten anbietern. hab mal kurz gegooglelt und von finder findet man z.b. das 72.01 bzw 72.11 schon ab ca 35€.
https://gfinder.findernet.com/public/attachments/72/DE/S72DE.pdf
hier kannst du zb. nur 1 gerät nehmen und die interne min/max-steuerung auswerten oder 2 wenn du das seperat in der sps machen möchtest (da gibts dann evtl günstigere geräte)

das zeitrelais würde ich vermutlich überbrücken (externens relais) und das mit der 1200er steuern.
den starttaster natürlich auch auf die sps (relais) führen. evtl auch über externes relais den start ansteuern.
durch ein weng logik in der programmierung kannst du nun eigentlich alles machen.
durch die externe überbrückung kann man das gerät dann aber auch weiterhin ohne eine seperate steuerung betreiben.

in der steuerung dann mal ganz grob
start wird betätigt. ist tank voll dann heizung ein ansonsten vorher füllen und dann evtl den externen start anstossen.
ist in dem verdampfer ein ventil drin welches erst schaltet wenn die temp erreicht ist? wenn ja dieses signal auch auf die sps führen und durch externes relais

diese ganzen potentiale die zum/vom verdampfer kommen würde ich auf einen stecker ziehen. so kann man mit ohne externe steuerung arbeiten.

ich hab das ganze jetzt nicht komplett durchdacht da mir auch nicht alle details von dem verdampfer zur verfügung stehen. ist nur ein ansatz wie ich das machen würde.


----------



## Plan_B (5 Februar 2019)

Genau. War der Timer jetzt in der schon angebastelten Eigenlösung oder original im Gerät?


----------



## vollmi (5 Februar 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Genau. War der Timer jetzt in der schon angebastelten Eigenlösung oder original im Gerät?



Der Timer ist angebastelt. Der Dampfgenerator ist wirklich nur ein Kessel mit einem Einschalter. Der Dampft dann bis das Wasser leer ist und vermutlich schaltet er dann nach einer weile aus wenn man den Alarmton nicht hört (der ist aber sehr laut). 
Aber in der Anleitung steht, wenn er leer wird kann dies den Generator beschädigen. Also hab ich das mit dem Abschalten bei Alarm nie ausprobiert.
Eine Zeitfunktion besitzt das Teil Original nicht. Im Handbuch wird empfohlen eine Zeitschaltuhr zu verwenden (Es gibt aber keine Zeitschaltuhren mit T13 Stecker/Dose für diese Leistungsklasse). Man merkt dass das Teil aus UK kommt.


----------



## Paul (5 Februar 2019)

@Volker
Zu deiner Skizze:
Wenn das, bei geschlossenem Deckel, über ein Ventil gefüllt werden soll braucht es aber noch was wo die Luft raus kann wenn das Wasser rein will.


----------



## vollmi (5 Februar 2019)

Paul schrieb:


> @Volker
> Zu deiner Skizze:
> Wenn das, bei geschlossenem Deckel, über ein Ventil gefüllt werden soll braucht es aber noch was wo die Luft raus kann wenn das Wasser rein will.



Naja die öffnung wo der Dampf dann rauskommt ist ja immer offen. Da dürfte fürs auffüllen auch genügend Luft rauskommen.


----------



## Paul (5 Februar 2019)

vollmi schrieb:


> Naja die öffnung wo der Dampf dann rauskommt ist ja immer offen....


Wie ist denn überhaupt das Funktionsprinzip des Gerätes?

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da 8 Liter Wasser, wie in einem Schnellkochtopf, zum kochen gebracht werden.
Ich denke das ist ein Rohr, das ordentlich heiß wird. In das Rohr kommt aus dem Behälter ein "Sprutz" Kaltwasser.
Dann zischt es kräftig und der Dampf kommt am offenen Rohrende raus (ein primitives Kugelventil verhindert dass der Dampf zurückdrückt) .
Dazu müsste aber portionsweise Kaltwasser in die Heizung eingespritzt werden.
Ähnlich wie bei diesen "Wundergeräten" die im Homeshopping-TV für Polster-, Fenster-, Fliesen-, Sch...haus angepriesen werden.

Wenn das Rohrende immer offen ist, so wie du schreibst, und keine Einspritzung vor der Heizung ist, 
dann würde der Behälter ja leer laufen wenn der Schlauch runterhängt (z. Bsp.: Die Heukiste steht auf dem Fußboden
 und der Dampfer steht auf einem Tisch wo man bequem hantieren kann).


----------



## vollmi (5 Februar 2019)

Paul schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da 8 Liter Wasser, wie in einem Schnellkochtopf, zum kochen gebracht werden.



Ich denke genau so läufts. Denn es steht auch da, wenn man eine zweite Ladung direkt nach der ersten Ladung machen will, sollte das Wasser reichen da es schon heiss ist und es ginge dann schneller.

Das ist die Anleitung. Und auf dem Bild auf Seite 5 sieht man in etwa wies da drin aussieht.
Anhang anzeigen ACTIVE-Haygain_HG2000_manual_EN_paginated.pdf


----------



## Plan_B (5 Februar 2019)

Ich habe ebenfalls über die Funktion gerätselt, aber das Kaffeemaschinenprinzip aufgrund der Bauform verworfen. Das Ding ist definitiv ein "Schnellkochtopf".
Das Gerät läuft über den Dampfschlauch nur leer wenn es umkippt  weil der Dampfschlauch nicht in die Flüssigphase reinragt. Wäre im Betrieb auch fatal - dann käme als erstes Wasser bis der Schlauch freiliegt .

Deswegen ist der Füllstutzen auch seitlich: quasi inhärent sichere Überfüllungssicherung.


----------

